# Covid is Real (Prayers needed)



## Bearcarver

*Covid is Real (Prayers needed)*​


I could use a little help. Hope I didn’t wait too long, but it just upsets me so much that this stuff was allowed to get this bad:

My Brother Jim’s wife called an ambulance to pick him up last Tuesday, because he was coughing so bad.
He tested positive for Covid-19, and was admitted to the hospital.
His Oxygen was low, so they had him wearing a “BiPap” mask.
He got out of hand, so they had to restrain him.  He was also moved to ICU.

He couldn’t eat or drink with the mask on, so they took it off so he could drink, and his Oxygen dropped like a rock every time.

A couple days later, after Remdezivir, and a few other things, they put him on a Ventilator, but not full strength.
So the last couple days he’s been fed through a tube, next to his breathing tube.

Last I heard they were looking for where he’s bleeding, because his Hemoglobin is down to 6.8.  
They said they might have to transfer him to another one of their hospitals, because the one he’s in isn’t capable of doing the continuous low rate Dialysis that they’d like to use on him, instead of the Stronger quick one. He never had Kidney trouble before.

He’s been going through Hell, I’m so glad he’s sedated, and not aware of what’s going on.

Jim is another Vietnam Vet, as he spent 16 1/2 months in Qui Nhon, as an Army MP.
Jim will be 76 on January 26, hopefully.

We slept in the same room for my first 16 years.

He worked 40 years at Bethlehem Steel, as a Bloomer Roller, and coached Connie Mack Baseball for 42 years (13 to 16 year olds).
We hunted, fished, drank beer, and went to Quakertown Sporting Events together.


Please throw a couple of prayers toward Jim.


Thanks,

Bear


----------



## crazymoon

Bear, Sorry to hear and my thoughts go out to him for a quick recovery.


----------



## smokerjim

Sorry to hear that bear, Will definitely say a prayer bear,


----------



## sawhorseray

Thoughts and prayers sent Bear, hoping for the best. RAY


----------



## Braz

I am very sorry to hear this. Offering my best thoughts.


----------



## rjob

Prayers for Jim and his family.


----------



## xray

Very sorry to hear John, prayers and hugs sent.

Covid is all too real, I’ve experienced this personally.


----------



## bbqbrett

Good thoughts and prayers going out.


----------



## mike243

Prayers sent till no longer needed, have had it but no where to that extreme


----------



## daspyknows

Soory man.  Hoping for the best.  I had it in March and been trying to tell everyone to take care after surviving it.


----------



## BandCollector

Anything for you Bear!

Jim will be in my prayers. . .God Bless Him!

John


----------



## sandyut

SO SO Sorry to hear of this.  Sending prayers!


----------



## MJB05615

So sorry to hear that Bear.  Praying for your Brother, and knowing the best results will happen.  This thing is so out of hand.  Hopefully the vaccines will at least reduce it in 2021.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## Sowsage

Prayers sent!


----------



## SmokinGame

Both Jim and the family will be in my prayers. Such terrible news.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Dang man what sad news prayers for him hope all improves.

Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy

Sorry to hear this, buddy. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Steve H

Very sorry to hear this Bear. I'm hoping that things go well.


----------



## pi guy

I'm praying for your brother and your family!


----------



## tallbm

Bearcarver said:


> *Covid is Real (Prayers needed)*​
> 
> 
> I could use a little help. Hope I didn’t wait too long, but it just upsets me so much that this stuff was allowed to get this bad:
> 
> My Brother Jim’s wife called an ambulance to pick him up last Tuesday, because he was coughing so bad.
> He tested positive for Covid-19, and was admitted to the hospital.
> His Oxygen was low, so they had him wearing a “BiPap” mask.
> He got out of hand, so they had to restrain him.  He was also moved to ICU.
> 
> He couldn’t eat or drink with the mask on, so they took it off so he could drink, and his Oxygen dropped like a rock every time.
> 
> A couple days later, after Remdezivir, and a few other things, they put him on a Ventilator, but not full strength.
> So the last couple days he’s been fed through a tube, next to his breathing tube.
> 
> Last I heard they were looking for where he’s bleeding, because his Hemoglobin is down to 6.8.
> They said they might have to transfer him to another one of their hospitals, because the one he’s in isn’t capable of doing the continuous low rate Dialysis that they’d like to use on him, instead of the Stronger quick one. He never had Kidney trouble before.
> 
> He’s been going through Hell, I’m so glad he’s sedated, and not aware of what’s going on.
> 
> Jim is another Vietnam Vet, as he spent 16 1/2 months in Qui Nhon, as an Army MP.
> Jim will be 76 on January 26, hopefully.
> 
> We slept in the same room for my first 16 years.
> 
> He worked 40 years at Bethlehem Steel, as a Bloomer Roller, and coached Connie Mack Baseball for 42 years (13 to 16 year olds).
> We hunted, fished, drank beer, and went to Quakertown Sporting Events together.
> 
> 
> Please throw a couple of prayers toward Jim.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear



He and your family's will be in mine for sure.  Everyone please keep as safe as you can this holiday season.


----------



## GATOR240

Sorry to hear that John. Prayers on their way.


----------



## DIYerDave

We will keep you and your brother in our prayers Bear. I pray that he pulls through this.


----------



## Mike Pom

Prayers for you and your Brother


----------



## Winterrider

Prayers sent for Jim and all of family.


----------



## noboundaries

Bear, prayers on the way for your brother, his family, you and yours. I threw in a few wishes for a Christmas miracle, too.


----------



## JCAP

Sorry to hear this Bear. Prayers and hopeful thoughts sent.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Im sorry to hear of your brother getting so sick. Here is hoping the Doctors know what they are doing and Jim has the strength to fight this..JJ


----------



## thirdeye

Sending prayers and some positive thoughts....


----------



## tropics

John So Sorry to here Aurea and I will have him in our prayers God Bless and give you the strength to help him.
Richie


----------



## tx smoker

Absolutely heartbreaking Bear. So sad when it hits that close to home.All the prayers and well wishes I can muster are headed to you and your family.  Best of luck and God speed to your brother sir.

Robert


----------



## Millberry

Sending precious prayers up for him......precious prayers. Charlie


----------



## adam15

Sending prayers that way!


----------



## gmc2003

Thoughts and prayers sent John, Stay strong - we're all here for you and your family.



Chris


----------



## crazzycajun

Prayers for your family


----------



## SmokingUPnorth

Prayers for you and your family bear! Hang in there


----------



## 2Mac

Our thoughts  to your Brother and family Bear. 
Hoping for the best.


----------



## normanaj

That sucks.Hang in there Bear.


----------



## TNJAKE

Prayers for him and y'all bear. Covid is pretty scary stuff. Remdizivir is some pretty good stuff. Saved my brother in law's life


----------



## Fueling Around

Sorry to hear.  Friend of mine is respiration therapist (RT)  He says the treatment can be as bad as the disease itself.
Prayers to all facing difficult times, especially during the Holidays.

-J


----------



## chp

So sorry to hear. Prayers for you and your family too.


----------



## pushok2018

I am so sorry to hear this about your brother.... You are absolutely right: COVID is real and very bad...  Prayers sent for Jim and his family....


----------



## pc farmer

Prayers sent Bear


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Bear,  
Sending you, Jim and his family our prayers.

Stuart


----------



## Inscrutable

Keeping in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## pineywoods

Prayers going out sure hope he gets better soon


----------



## chopsaw

Positive thoughts from here . Hang in there . 
Get well Jim .


----------



## Brokenhandle

Prayers for your brother and his family,  as well as you and yours. 

Ryan


----------



## dernektambura

Prayers sent from Canada...


----------



## werdwolf

prayers sent


----------



## GaryHibbert

Real sorry to hear this news, John.  You know Miss Linda and I are including your brother, his family, and you in our prayers.
Stay strong, and never give up the belief that he will recover.
Gary


----------



## adidasno21

Prayers headed your way from Cleveland too! Good that you reached out to this community, Glad to help you out after all the help you've given to me and so many others.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks to everyone for sending their thoughts & prayers our way.
It means a lot to us.
I'm waiting for my daily update, from one of my Sisters & her Daughter. They're both Nurses, and the younger one gets updated from the Doctors, and they translate it to us. If I ever get some good news, I'll update you all on it.

Thanks Again Guys---You All Rock!!

Bear/John


----------



## Bearcarver

I don't have much update:
Jim was starting to use less oxygen, but they had to turn it up, because they did some bronchial scoping, causing him to have trouble breathing. Then his nose wouldn't stop bleeding. They could have packed it, but then if he gets off the Ventilator & back on the BiPap, he would have trouble breathing through the Mask, so they cauterized it.

He also had Dialysis today too. Busy day.

This stuff is all Covid caused, because the only thing he had wrong prior to last week, was Diabetes #2. that he took a Pill for.

This wasn't a Great update, but it wasn't worse, in our opinion.

Thanks Again Guys!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Bearcarver said:


> This wasn't a Great update, but it wasn't worse, in our opinion.


----------



## gmc2003

Keep that chin up John. Jim will make it thru this with flying colors.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

BTW I forgot to mention. My daughter was exposed at her place of work. She and her husband were tested. Both NEGATIVE. I can finally exhale.

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle

Stay positive Bear, have alot of friends here thinking and praying for your families! Just heard from our daughter a few minutes ago, her husband that had tested positive about week and a half ago got tested again today with negative results...best Christmas gift I could get.

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615

Thanks for the update Bear.  Any positive news, no matter how small, is still Positive.  That's all that matters at this time.  We are all continuing to Pray and send good thoughts.


----------



## 912smoker

Prayers for all !


----------



## SmokinGame

I pray the news today, Christmas Day, is positive. My prayers with all of you.


----------



## Inscrutable

MJB05615 said:


> Thanks for the update Bear.  Any positive news, no matter how small, is still Positive.  That's all that matters at this time.  We are all continuing to Pray and send good thoughts.


Cant say it better.
As Lincoln said, ‘I may walk slowly, but I never walk backwards.’


----------



## SmokinAl

Prayers sent!
Al


----------



## JLeonard

Prayers going up! 
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Again Everybody!!
We're hoping to get an update today.
Stay Tuned.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Got my Update from My Sister "Lori" & Niece "Shelby" :
Jim's not relying as much on the Ventilator as he was. They might try to "wean" him off of the Ventilator soon.
They're gonna give him Dialysis again tomorrow, but it's not urgent this time.

Jim's two Daughters & their 3 Daughters went to the Hospital yesterday, and stood outside, just to be close to their Dad & Pop on Christmas. They'll tell him about it when he comes home. That should make him smile.

Thanks Again to All.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

That's more positive news!  Wonderful. Slow going, I know, but in the right direction.  Let's keep up with the Prayers and positive thoughts everyone!  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> That's more positive news!  Wonderful. Slow going, I know, but in the right direction.  Let's keep up with the Prayers and positive thoughts everyone!  Thanks for the update.




Thanks Mike!
Yeah, it's been tough. It's been over a week, since anybody could even talk with him on the phone, due to the Ventilator, and mostly being sedated all the time. He's been there for 12 days so far.
I can't even imagine how hard it can be, because in 2012 I was in the hospital for 28 days, but Mrs Bear was with me most of the day, every day.

Bear


----------



## bunny

So sorry to hear this Bear!  Prayers sending your way.  Almost everyone we know has gotten some form of it and everyone seems to be dealing with it differently.  He sounds like a strong man so I'm sure he's going to pull through!


----------



## MJB05615

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Mike!
> Yeah, it's been tough. It's been over a week, since anybody could even talk with him on the phone, due to the Ventilator, and mostly being sedated all the time. He's been there for 12 days so far.
> I can't even imagine how hard it can be, because in 2012 I was in the hospital for 28 days, but Mrs Bear was with me most of the day, every day.
> 
> Bear


I can't imagine how difficult it must be either.  2017 my Wife went in for 2 weeks for a bowel obstruction.  Luckily I was able to stay in there with her the whole time.  If it happened now, I'd be going crazy.  Stay positive my friend.


----------



## TNJAKE

MJB05615 said:


> I can't imagine how difficult it must be either.  2017 my Wife went in for 2 weeks for a bowel obstruction.  Luckily I was able to stay in there with her the whole time.  If it happened now, I'd be going crazy.  Stay positive my friend.


That's basically my nightmare. Not being able to be with my wife or kids or them be with me if someone gets sick and hospitalized.


----------



## Fueling Around

Bear, I feel for your nieces and grand nieces. 

The worst part of Covid  is the avoid or lack of contact.
The power of touch is amazing.

BTW
I'm John and my brother is Jim.
He's a Vietnam Vet, too.


----------



## GaryHibbert

That's great news, John.  Sounds like he's doing a lot better.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Fueling Around said:


> Bear, I feel for your nieces and grand nieces.
> 
> The worst part of Covid  is the avoid or lack of contact.
> The power of touch is amazing.
> 
> BTW
> I'm John and my brother is Jim.
> He's a Vietnam Vet, too.




Hmmm, Now We have "Namesakes".
Well, since we are from a Pennsylvania Dutch family, when we were kids, our Grandmother called us "Chunny & Chimmy".

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Glad to see positive improvements remember the power of positive thinking.

Warren


----------



## JC in GB

*Wishing your brother a full and speedy recovery.  COVID is no joke.*

*JC   *


----------



## Bearcarver

Update:
One setback. They are holding off on trying to wean him off of the Ventilator, because they suctioned blood out of Jim's stomach. They're trying to find where it's coming from.
They already cauterized way back inside his nose, but they think it might be coming from even farther back beyond where they cauterized it.  There for awhile they thought it was a "Brain Bleed" that restarted from an old injury, when he was hit by a car 11 years ago.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

*Just got a new update. (Below) It's not good, but it includes what the main Dr had to say:*
*This is from my Niece, through my Sister (Both Nurses):*

*Bear*


I just spoke to doctor Z.  He called me after he finished rounds.

“I’m worried about him" is how the Dr started the conversation.

His hemoglobin dropped to 6 again and they are not sure why. They are transfusing again, as well as giving platelets as they are low as well. There is no clear sign of a bleed, they are getting GI docs to come see him as they don’t see a clear sign of a GI bleed. He still requires pressors to keep his blood pressure up. His inflammatory markers (ferritin, d dimer) remain elevated (cytokine storm) despite having gotten all available treatments for COVID 
(Plasma, remdesivier, decadron) .

He’s on day 9 of the vent, and recovery is low but we are not giving up we will make more adjustments and see what we can do. 

These are his exact words.


Dr Z  hasn’t asked for a family meeting yet. That is what he will ask for if/when they absolutely feel there is nothing left to do, so that is the positive-- they are still doing everything they can and hopefully that they can help him if they can just figure out what is going on-- at this point he is a mystery. Which unfortunately is the problem with this disease. It’s a puzzle that changes quickly and attacks things differently and in many ways opposite of anything we normally expect. 


I’m sorry i didn’t get better news.
Shelby


----------



## MJB05615

Thanks for the update, Bear.  Our hearts and Prayers are with Jim, and your Family.  Keep hoping for the best.


----------



## Winterrider

Thank you Bear. Extra prayers that Jim is able to conquer this.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Prayers sent !!


----------



## Bearcarver

I hate to post these Bad Updates, when it's all bad news, but if I post the good ones, I figure I should post the bad ones, Plus it might be a good thing to read, for those people who still think Covid is a Hoax, or "Overblown".

Thank You All for the Prayers & Thoughts,
Bear


Tuesday December 29 Shelby morning update:: 

Spoke to Dr Z . He said over the last 24 hours Uncle Jim continues to get sicker and sicker. The bleeding seems to have stopped. The steroids have changed to a different dose, the antibiotics changed to the most powerful they have to offer. There is nothing growing on any cultures they draw however which leads them to believe that it is unfortunately all cytokine storm. The chest x Ray is disturbing as it is very inflamed. His oxygen is 80% on 100% they said they couldn’t even offer more at a higher level of care hospital and they don’t think he would survive a transfer. I asked if my cousins and my aunt could come to see him. He said he will have chris reach out and set up an iPad face time call. And they will work on arranging a face to face visit as most certainly this is pressing and you would be allowed to come in to see him for yourselves. They are still going to do dialysis today and try to remove fluid but his blood pressure remains low as well. Dr Z is very defeated and upset that this is the news he has to bring. I will continue to be in touch as i get more updates about iPad calls and visitation.

Shelby


----------



## TNJAKE

Very sad bear. Continuing prayers for everyone.


----------



## gmc2003

Keep your chin up and stay strong John. Prayers sent 

Chris


----------



## MJB05615

We are all with you, Jim and your Family Bear.  Praying every day.


----------



## daspyknows

Sorry to hear news like this.  Hope your family can stay strong through this.  I really feel for the medical staff.  Each family is dealing with their own horror but the medical staff has this wherever they turn.    Hoping the news gets better for your brother and family.


----------



## sawhorseray

Prayers sent John, hoping for the best. RAY


----------



## tropics

Still Praying for Jim hang in there Brother
Richie


----------



## JLeonard

Extra prayers Bear. 
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle

Still praying for all of you!

Ryan


----------



## adidasno21

Hey Bear, you, Jim and the family are not alone.  Many of us here are thinking and praying for you guys daily.  

-paul


----------



## Jabiru

Hearing this makes me sad for Jim, you and the family members. 

I truly hope he pulls through Bear.


----------



## mike243

Prayers continued


----------



## AZ Porkie

Bearcarver said:


> *Covid is Real (Prayers needed)*​
> 
> 
> I could use a little help. Hope I didn’t wait too long, but it just upsets me so much that this stuff was allowed to get this bad:
> 
> My Brother Jim’s wife called an ambulance to pick him up last Tuesday, because he was coughing so bad.
> He tested positive for Covid-19, and was admitted to the hospital.
> His Oxygen was low, so they had him wearing a “BiPap” mask.
> He got out of hand, so they had to restrain him.  He was also moved to ICU.
> 
> He couldn’t eat or drink with the mask on, so they took it off so he could drink, and his Oxygen dropped like a rock every time.
> 
> A couple days later, after Remdezivir, and a few other things, they put him on a Ventilator, but not full strength.
> So the last couple days he’s been fed through a tube, next to his breathing tube.
> 
> Last I heard they were looking for where he’s bleeding, because his Hemoglobin is down to 6.8.
> They said they might have to transfer him to another one of their hospitals, because the one he’s in isn’t capable of doing the continuous low rate Dialysis that they’d like to use on him, instead of the Stronger quick one. He never had Kidney trouble before.
> 
> He’s been going through Hell, I’m so glad he’s sedated, and not aware of what’s going on.
> 
> Jim is another Vietnam Vet, as he spent 16 1/2 months in Qui Nhon, as an Army MP.
> Jim will be 76 on January 26, hopefully.
> 
> We slept in the same room for my first 16 years.
> 
> He worked 40 years at Bethlehem Steel, as a Bloomer Roller, and coached Connie Mack Baseball for 42 years (13 to 16 year olds).
> We hunted, fished, drank beer, and went to Quakertown Sporting Events together.
> 
> 
> Please throw a couple of prayers toward Jim.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bear


Sorry


tallbm said:


> He and your family's will be in mine for sure.  Everyone please keep as safe as you can this holiday season.


sorry to hear thi.Prayers going out.


----------



## old sarge

Bear - Just finished a prayer for your brother.


----------



## Fueling Around

Thanks for the update, Bear.

I had a conversation with my internal doc a couple weeks ago.
 (I was there for an issue unrelated to Covid that will take a couple months to (hopefully) recover.)
Paraphrasing him Covid is mostly mild, but when it is chronic the worst is when develops a pneumonia condition.
Sadly your brother got the pneumonia .

I continue with thoughts and prayers for all. 

-John


----------



## radioguy

Bear, praying for Jim, you and family to have the strength to see this out. Praying for  total healing and recovery. 

RG


----------



## Winterrider

Continued prayers for your family.


----------



## Bearcarver

*Jimmy Left Us *(RIP)​
This will be my last update, as We lost My Beloved Brother “Jimmy” at 3:40 PM, on Tuesday, December 29, 2020.

His Daughters met with our Younger Sister “Lori” at the Hospital to be near him before he passes, but only Lori went in to see him. Only one person was allowed in, and they all agreed it should be Lori, because being a Nurse, she was more used to “End of Life” situations. More below from Lori.
BTW: Jim's Wife "Darlene" was still at home in Isolation.

So Jimmy (75) left his Wife “Darlene” (73) of 50 years, and 2 Daughters “Jami” & “Juli”, and their 3 daughters, “Gabrielle”, “Ali”, and “Melodi”.
He also left his 3 Siblings, “Bonnie” (78) and Husband of 53 years “George” (80) with 2 Sons & 2 Daughters, “John” (72) and Wife of 52 years “Linda” (73) with 1 Son, and “Lori” (59) and Husband of 15 years “Ray” with 2 Daughters.

Jimmy will be sorely missed by all.




*And This From “Lori” (Our Baby Sister)*
After 2 long weeks of my brother being in ICU on a vent for Covid, and every imaginable treatment it was time to say Goodbye to him today...  I held his hand and talked to him (I know he heard me even though he was not coherent).  
I told him that I was proud of him and the way he tried to fight this dreaded disease, I told him how much ALL of his girls love him, I told him that he was the Big Brother who gave our Dad permission to go and be with our Mother in Heaven and now as the Baby Sister, I was giving him the permission to go be with Mom & Dad and I knew they would be waiting with open arms for him.  I told him we weren’t really ready to “send him off” to them, but, we knew that his body was tired of fighting and his entire Medical Team was Proud of him for trying so hard to recover.  I told him his entire family would miss him terribly, but, that one day we would all be together again and expect him to welcome us and show us around.
When he first entered the hospital he was asking for Coke and then he switched to Cream Soda... so today a 6 pack showed up with my niece, Jami... I took one up to his room and told him we brought him one just like he had asked (he wanted 3, but, we made him share with us)
So tonight I have mixed myself a Vodka Cream Soda... not bad albeit a bit sweet (maybe a new drink of choice) ... and I want everyone who reads this to tell their loved ones how much they mean to you and if you can give them a hug, as today is a gift, and tomorrow is never promised.

With love, Jim’s baby sister ~ Lori



*Thank You All Again for all the Thoughts & Prayers.*

Bear


----------



## tropics

John I am so sorry to hear that
getting choked up 
God Bless 
Richie


----------



## MJB05615

John,  I am so very sorry for the loss of your Brother Jim.  Our hearts and thoughts are with you and your Family.  Your Sister's words are extremely heartfelt and meaningful.


----------



## TNJAKE

Very sad to hear bear. Continuing prayers for your family bud


----------



## JC in GB

*So sorry for your loss.  Words just cannot do justice to my feelings right now for your family.*
*
I am so sorry....
*
*JC   *


----------



## Brokenhandle

So sorry to hear this. You and your whole family have our heartfelt condolences. 

Ryan


----------



## clifish

So sorry to hear about your loss, Bear.  Our thoughts are with you and your great family during this terrible time!
-Cliff


----------



## 2Mac

Bear ( John). So sorry for your loss. From my family to yours.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Ah man Bear this is the sad part of life for us that remain so sorry to hear this. But keep strong and look forward to the days when you will meet again.

Warren


----------



## old sarge

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## sawhorseray

My sincere condolences to you and your family John. RAY


----------



## BandCollector

Bearcarver
 .

John,

As I type this there are tears in my eyes!  

I am so sorry for your loss.  As I read your discription of your brother I could tell he was a good man, husband, and father.  People like him are far and few in between these days.

My sympathies,

John


----------



## JLeonard

Bear sorry to hear of Jim's passing. Prayers of comfort for you and your family.
Jim


----------



## smokerjim

Sorry for your loss John, will definitely be saying a prayer for your families


----------



## daspyknows

Bearcarver said:


> I would much rather have a Lockdown than a Dead Brother!



So sorry for the loss of your brother.  The title of this thread is true.  Until we all work together to get this under control more families will continue to be hurting like yours.  The efforts put in by our health care workers is superhuman as they try to save the our lives and the lives of people we care about. They need our help in this war.    

Thank you for sharing this with us.  If it helps get the attention of a few people your brother's fight may help save someone else.  Take care and stay safe yourself.


----------



## bbqbrett

So sorry to hear that Bear.  I know there are a lot of people here at SMF that are praying for and thinking about you and your family.


----------



## cal1956

i


----------



## adidasno21

RIP Jimmy. 

Bear, thinking about you and your family today, and will certainly be letting those around me know how much I love them.


----------



## 2Mac

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You!!
> And that is a big part of the reason I started this Thread:
> #1 Prayers--I needed help.
> #2 To let all people know too many people are dying, while others plot to kidnap & kill Governors, instead of listening to the Doctors to help stop the Pandemic. Crying about having to wear a mask is just stupid.
> The few things they ask for are not difficult;
> Wear a Mask to protect yourself & others.
> Social Distancing.
> Wash Hands often.
> This is why we are 4 percent of the world's population, and 20% of the World's Death.
> 
> Bear


I couldn’t have said it better John.  
I don’t want to debate people’s rights but we have to “ all “ get this plague under control. 
Again. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## flatbroke

Had not seen this thread until today. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

So sorry for your loss and thoughts and prayers for you and your family


----------



## Bearcarver

I wish to Thank all those who have sent Prayers & thoughts to us here in PA, and now for the condolences to Me & Our Families.

Please All stay Safe (As Possible),

Bear/John


----------



## Inscrutable

So sorry for your loss, Bear.
Though your brother left a big hole in your hearts right now, I am sure he has left a terrific legacy in both his acts in life, and the wonderful family he leaves behind, for now until reunited.


----------



## hopkinsb

Sorry for your loss


----------



## 2Mac

hopkinsb said:


> Why was my post deleted? While others telling people how to live their lives and spreading propoganda are allowed?


Hey Bud. The gentleman who started this thread just lost his brother. Please don’t make this about you. Show some sympathy for him.


----------



## chef jimmyj

My condolences John. Losing a brother or any close family is hard...JJ


----------



## noboundaries

So sorry to hear of your brother's passing, Bear. My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family, and your brother's.


----------



## pushok2018

My sincere condolences to you and your family John.... and thank you for sharing this with us. It's never, never easy to lose your loved ones and it takes time to recover..... When I was reading " *This From “Lori” (Our Baby Sister)", *I realized that  tears are coming out of my eyes... I feel your pain deeply even though I don't know you in person.... Stay strong... We've got to win this fight.....


----------



## 912smoker

So sorry for your loss. Prayers for  peace and comfort for you and your family thru this difficult time.
Keith


----------



## Fueling Around

Heavy Sigh.  I had a feeling on Tuesday.
Peace be with you and your family.

Give your sister, Lori, a big hug for me. Seriously.
I so understand the power of touch and talk at the end of life.

FA aka John


----------



## backpacker048

Bearcarver said:


> *Jimmy Left Us *(RIP)​
> This will be my last update, as We lost My Beloved Brother “Jimmy” at 3:40 PM, on Tuesday, December 29, 2020.
> 
> His Daughters met with our Younger Sister “Lori” at the Hospital to be near him before he passes, but only Lori went in to see him. Only one person was allowed in, and they all agreed it should be Lori, because being a Nurse, she was more used to “End of Life” situations. More below from Lori.
> BTW: Jim's Wife "Darlene" was still at home in Isolation.
> 
> So Jimmy (75) left his Wife “Darlene” (73) of 50 years, and 2 Daughters “Jami” & “Juli”, and their 3 daughters, “Gabrielle”, “Ali”, and “Melodi”.
> He also left his 3 Siblings, “Bonnie” (78) and Husband of 53 years “George” (80) with 2 Sons & 2 Daughters, “John” (72) and Wife of 52 years “Linda” (73) with 1 Son, and “Lori” (59) and Husband of 15 years “Ray” with 2 Daughters.
> 
> Jimmy will be sorely missed by all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And This From “Lori” (Our Baby Sister)*
> After 2 long weeks of my brother being in ICU on a vent for Covid, and every imaginable treatment it was time to say Goodbye to him today...  I held his hand and talked to him (I know he heard me even though he was not coherent).
> I told him that I was proud of him and the way he tried to fight this dreaded disease, I told him how much ALL of his girls love him, I told him that he was the Big Brother who gave our Dad permission to go and be with our Mother in Heaven and now as the Baby Sister, I was giving him the permission to go be with Mom & Dad and I knew they would be waiting with open arms for him.  I told him we weren’t really ready to “send him off” to them, but, we knew that his body was tired of fighting and his entire Medical Team was Proud of him for trying so hard to recover.  I told him his entire family would miss him terribly, but, that one day we would all be together again and expect him to welcome us and show us around.
> When he first entered the hospital he was asking for Coke and then he switched to Cream Soda... so today a 6 pack showed up with my niece, Jami... I took one up to his room and told him we brought him one just like he had asked (he wanted 3, but, we made him share with us)
> So tonight I have mixed myself a Vodka Cream Soda... not bad albeit a bit sweet (maybe a new drink of choice) ... and I want everyone who reads this to tell their loved ones how much they mean to you and if you can give them a hug, as today is a gift, and tomorrow is never promised.
> 
> With love, Jim’s baby sister ~ Lori
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank You All Again for all the Thoughts & Prayers.*
> 
> Bear


----------



## backpacker048

Bearcarver said:


> I hate to post these Bad Updates, when it's all bad news, but if I post the good ones, I figure I should post the bad ones, Plus it might be a good thing to read, for those people who still think Covid is a Hoax, or "Overblown".
> 
> Thank You All for the Prayers & Thoughts,
> Bear
> 
> 
> Tuesday December 29 Shelby morning update::
> 
> Spoke to Dr Z . He said over the last 24 hours Uncle Jim continues to get sicker and sicker. The bleeding seems to have stopped. The steroids have changed to a different dose, the antibiotics changed to the most powerful they have to offer. There is nothing growing on any cultures they draw however which leads them to believe that it is unfortunately all cytokine storm. The chest x Ray is disturbing as it is very inflamed. His oxygen is 80% on 100% they said they couldn’t even offer more at a higher level of care hospital and they don’t think he would survive a transfer. I asked if my cousins and my aunt could come to see him. He said he will have chris reach out and set up an iPad face time call. And they will work on arranging a face to face visit as most certainly this is pressing and you would be allowed to come in to see him for yourselves. They are still going to do dialysis today and try to remove fluid but his blood pressure remains low as well. Dr Z is very defeated and upset that this is the news he has to bring. I will continue to be in touch as i get more updates about iPad calls and visitation.
> 
> Shelby


So sorry to hear about your brother, Bear.  He WILL be missed.  Backpacker


----------



## daveomak

Bearcarver, My sincerest condolences to you and your family...  May you find peace in the healing process...   
Your friend...


----------



## Big Glenn

Bear,
So sorry to hear of your families loss. Prayers will now be for the family as Jim doesn't need them now. He is enjoying  being in the presence of almighty God and those that have gone before. God bless your family.


----------



## forktender

Sorry for your loss Mr. John.
That was a brutal read,  and it hits way too close to home for many of us who have had a mild case and took it for granted.

God Speed Brother Jim R.I.P.

Dan


----------



## Steve H

I'm very sorry for your loss.  Prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## Millberry

John- we are sorry. I pray that God gives you and your precious family the strength y'all need-----AND I know He will.


----------



## Millberry

forktender said:


> Sorry for your loss Mr. John.
> That was a brutal read,  and it hits way too close to home for many of us who have had a mild case and took it for granted.
> 
> God Speed Brother Jim R.I.P.
> 
> Dan


Amen Dan...Amen


----------



## Munson

Very sorry for the loss of your brother.
We will keep you and your family in our prayers.

Richard


----------



## Bearcarver

I have to Thank You All again for all the Support you've all given to Me & My Family.
It's been very helpful to Me at this time. You guys All Rock!
I'm including (below) the picture We put in Jim's Obituary, from back in our Vietnam Days, so you can see who you all were praying for:

Thank You All,
Bear

Jim, back in 1965----Army Military Police


----------



## bassman

So sorry for your loss John.  Hope we can get this thing under control soon.


----------



## gmc2003

Dang John sorry to hear about your brother. Saying a prayer for you and your family. 

Chris


----------



## texomakid

Breaks my heart Bear. Love ya man. I've got you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## GaryHibbert

I'm choking up John.  So sorry to hear about Jim's passing.
I know exactly how you feel right now.  Yes, I do.  I lost my Little Brother to cancer just before Christmas 2 years ago.  He was the last of my family.  We were very close, and I miss him to this day.
They say time heals, but in reality, it simply lessens the pain.  
May the Lord give you and your family peace.
Gary


----------



## gary s

John, So, So Sorry to hear of his passing, We are here for you if you need us

Gary and Bobbie


----------



## Winterrider

So very sorry for the passing of Jim. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## pineywoods

John I had not read of Jim's passing until now.  I'm sorry for your entire families loss and I will pray that all of  you find some peace and comfort during this terrible time. I know the  pain will never go away but I hope with time it becomes a little easier to deal with


----------



## Bearcarver

pineywoods said:


> John I had not read of Jim's passing until now.  I'm sorry for your entire families loss and I will pray that all of  you find some peace and comfort during this terrible time. I know the  pain will never go away but I hope with time it becomes a little easier to deal with




Thank You Very Much, Piney!
And once again, Thank You to All of My Wonderful SMF Brothers & Sisters who have given me & Mine Support & Prayers for Jim.

It is Deeply Appreciated,

Bear


----------



## SmokinGame

Bear, my deepest sympathies. My apologizes for being a little late, but our family too has faced some end of 2020 losses and hardships, but not COVID related. My prayers continues to be with you and your family.


----------



## indaswamp

I'm late seeing this thread. Condolences to your family and all who loved  your brother Jimmy.


----------



## 73saint

John-

I am just seeing this and reading through it all, just breaks my heart for your dear brother and your entire family.  You are in my thoughts and prayers, friend.


----------



## Bearcarver

73saint
 -- 

 indaswamp
 -- 

 SmokinGame
 ..
Thank You My Friends!!
Very much Appreciated.

Bear


----------



## Moyert

I'm sending prayers to you and your family from down the road in Perkasie.  I'm sorry for your loss Bear.  I lost my brother a few years ago to cancer.  I know your pain.   Take care....


----------



## tallbm

Bearcarver
 I'm sorry to hear about your loss my friend. Your family has my prayers.
This disease is real.  It's like Russian roulette it can miss many and then destroy others.  I hope everyone stays safe and takes proper precautions.  It's easy to let the guard down and to make an unwise decision so please be mindful and discipline.

Be safe everyone, take care of yourselves, and let's take care of each other.


----------



## mike243




----------



## Bearcarver

Moyert said:


> I'm sending prayers to you and your family from down the road in Perkasie.  I'm sorry for your loss Bear.  I lost my brother a few years ago to cancer.  I know your pain.   Take care....




Thank You Neighbor!!
Mrs Bear graduated from Pennridge. 
Class of 1965.

Bear


----------



## OldSmoke

I just picked up on this thread and I am so sorry for you and your family. The trouble with online friendships, is you can’t reach out in person to give a hug. I will pray for you, your brother, and your family.


----------



## Bearcarver

OldSmoke said:


> I just picked up on this thread and I am so sorry for you and your family. The trouble with online friendships, is you can’t reach out in person to give a hug. I will pray for you, your brother, and your family.



Thank You Very Much.
We Appreciate it.

Bear


----------

